# Soil Test - Redo with Ward Labs



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello,

Got my soil test back to see what I need in my lawn this year. Nitrogen and iron are low, but those are easy to fix. My pH doesn't seem too terrible, and I have been reading how difficult it is to lower, but how about the high Sulfur, Calcium, Magnesium, & Sodium? I see my copper and boron are low as well, but those aren't as concerning? I have tried searching this forum, as well as Google, but haven't had any luck. By the way, this soil test I got from Yard Mastery.

My current game plan is I am waiting to throw down 1st app of Pre-M in the next couple weeks and fertilize.



This is my first year of fully DIY'ing my lawn, after firing my lawn service last fall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

YM/MySoil/SoilSavvy tests don't get a lot of traction. Read why here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162

If you're comfortable with the YM test, then they provide their own application recommendations. Lack of reliability in those tests makes those with the knowledge understandably hesitant to make recommendations.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

theguybrarian said:


> YM/MySoil/SoilSavvy tests don't get a lot of traction. Read why here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162
> 
> If you're comfortable with the YM test, then they provide their own application recommendations. Lack of reliability in those tests makes those with the knowledge understandably hesitant to make recommendations.


After reading a few posts, I'm starting to see why they don't get a lot of traction. I'm looking into Ward Labs and will report back once I get a sample sent in. With Ward Labs, is S-1, S-4 or S-5 typically done?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

S3M at Waypoint Analytical


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Trojanone1 said:


> theguybrarian said:
> 
> 
> > YM/MySoil/SoilSavvy tests don't get a lot of traction. Read why here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7162
> ...


Ward has a good reputation. They participate in the NAPT/PAP program which means that if they are listed on the NAPT/PAP site (which they are), they have met the requirements for accuracy and repeatability of methods and results. I have never used them and am not familiar with their submital procedure but I have seen a few people post tests from Ward here on TLF.
Per their site, they use ammonium acetate for major cations (gives useful results for any pH soil), DPTA for micros and M3 for phosphorous (fine for acidic soils, but IMO not as useful for higher pH soils). 
I would suggest you request the S4 or S5 (which is the S4 plus Boron) for your first test. That will give you an initial base line for all critical nutrients. Although, I don't recommend adjusting micro-nutrients in most cases, it can be helpful to have a base line to compare to if your turf develops issues in the future. After the initial test, you can use the S1 test for future testing (unless you see unexplained issues with your turf).
In addition to the S4 or S5, I suggest you request they add the Olsen P test (an additional $5.75) as it will give more useful results for soils with a pH greater than 7. Call them for assistance in ordering the S4 (or S5 if you want a Boron baseline) along with the Olsen P test.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Awesome, thank you. I will probably order the S5.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

I got my results back from Ward Labs, and besides their recommendation for applying nitrogen, I am not sure how to proceed. It looks like my soil pH is reading higher than the Yard Mastery test I did a month ago, but other than that I'm clueless.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Trojanone1 I merged this one with your previous one. I cant read the numbers. Can you upload an image without the empty bottom part?


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

This one should be better. Let me know if it isn't.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

pH is towards the high side and there is not much you can do about this. Since the pH is towards the high side, I recommend you actually add more phosphorous at least for this year. Potassium is actually high, so dont add more.

Since pH is high, consider using FAS for color if needed.

Check the soil remediation guide for more information on products/rates.


----------



## Trojanone1 (Jul 15, 2020)

g-man said:


> pH is towards the high side and there is not much you can do about this. Since the pH is towards the high side, I recommend you actually add more phosphorous at least for this year. Potassium is actually high, so dont add more.
> 
> Since pH is high, consider using FAS for color if needed.
> 
> Check the soil remediation guide for more information on products/rates.


I have read the soil remediation guide, but will have to read it again. as for using FAS, will FEature have a similar effect? I purchased some last fall, but have never used it yet. My lawn could use a green-up from iron probably, either way.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, FAS and FEature have a similar effect


----------

